# hervey bay yakkers



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

hey all was just woundering if there was anyone in this fourm that is from hervey bay or that comes to the bay for a kayak? keen to start yakking with others from around here...


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

G'day Giblet,

I've recently moved to HB, only been out a couple of time as I've been busy setting up the man-cave 
So I don't have any insight into the area yet, but happy to catch up for a fish sometime.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

hardly put the Yak in anymore unless I go to Lenthalls Dam.
Any of you been to Lenthalls lately or at all?
Fishes all right when it's clear but haven't been there this year.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

bildad said:


> hardly put the Yak in anymore unless I go to Lenthalls Dam.
> Any of you been to Lenthalls lately or at all?
> Fishes all right when it's clear but haven't been there this year.


My yak has never seen fresh water - not sure I'd know what to do if I got there  
Barra and bass - yes?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeffen said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > hardly put the Yak in anymore unless I go to Lenthalls Dam.
> ...


Well I don't know about the Barra as every winter there seems to be a big fish kill from the cold although this winter was pretty mild.
Probably none in there anyway as they would have been itching to go over the wall when it flooded last year.
But the bass were fat and chunky, it all depends on the water clarity when fishing with lures.
The camp ground is pretty good but I don't know how it fared after the flood.
Might have to do a reccy.
Maybe Dodge can come up and show us how it's done?


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

never been to lenthalls but wouldn't mind going at some stage, don't have a car with rook racks so its fishing in Hervey bay or nothing for me  Iv caught some fresh water barra here locally but id still love to catch that big fit salty before targeting more freshies.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Bummer about the roof racks cos your best bet for Salt Barra is South Head. (Mary River) launch at river heads.
How long is your yak?


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Haven't tried these but might solve the problem at a reasonable price http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Soft-Roo..._Sports_Watercraft&hash=item43be501135&_uhb=1


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

It's a moken 10 so 3 odd metres bit bigger, don't laugh but the car the misses an I have is a festiva and its only a 2 door :/ but iv looked into getting hard racks at super cheap for 260 but I just worry that there won't be enough room I between them to hold the yak solidly on the roof


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, fair enough - those soft racks wont work then.


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

They guy at super cheap said the $260 ones would hold the yak so just gotta take his word for it and buy them sometime soon :/ I really wanna get a hds5 for the yak first


----------



## rodbender (Nov 12, 2009)

I live in Maryborough and fish Hervey bay some times, lunch from the gables.Fish a lot over my side of town, a lot of nice creeks to fish.Would be willing to travel to the bay for a fish,and to meet some new kayak's.
I have a Hobie PA12 & Fish Bandit for skinny water, a inflatable for when i fish too up.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Rodbender - I owe you a phone call - (you pm'd me on the fnt forum) - sorry I haven't gotten back to you, 
had been setting up my shed - looking to go for a paddle very soon!

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey rodbender where abouts do you fish at gategas bay? What fish do you usually fish for? 
Guys I'm looking to head out early sat morning weather depending" rain I don't care but wind I do"
Ill be walking the yak down to scarness jetty and trawling all the way to the gables and plotting around for a while. Feel free to come guys


----------



## rodbender (Nov 12, 2009)

Mainly fish for f/head whiting,sand flats between the rock outcrops .edges of reef's about 200 to 250 m of the shore out from the gables boat ramp.
Was down the gables yesterday and today. Yesterday it was very windy big white caps.Today was flat as till about 10.am windy big white caps not the weather for kayaks


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

The bureau says "Saturday: Winds: East to northeasterly 5 to 10 knots." which sounds pretty workable.
Are there any other weather forecast services you guys use?

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeffen said:


> The bureau says "Saturday: Winds: East to northeasterly 5 to 10 knots." which sounds pretty workable.
> Are there any other weather forecast services you guys use?
> 
> Cheers, Jeff


http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/wide- ... hervey-bay
http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/qld1.asp
http://tides.willyweather.com.au/qld/wi ... heads.html
http://tides.willyweather.com.au/qld/wi ... ernon.html
http://tides.willyweather.com.au/qld/wi ... rquay.html
http://tides.willyweather.com.au/qld/wi ... ogoom.html
http://tides.willyweather.com.au/qld/wi ... angan.html
http://tides.willyweather.com.au/qld/wi ... heads.html


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

Well the weather is only meant to get better by Saturday so might see you bobbin around out there as well


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

Weather not to bad so heading out now straight to gatakers bay hope the fish are biting


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck, my Saturday has been filled already... Fishing not on the schedule


----------



## Willie (Jul 1, 2013)

Giblet

Gattekers can be quite productive at times, I've been lucky enough to score a few coral trout there and some good sized cod too. That said I've come home with nothing more often than not.
Mate I am also in Scaryborough and tend to fish Hervey Bay often as I can. River Heads is good going as Bildad suggested (i think he knows this patch very well). Without wheels there are still plenty of options for you and with summer approaching I think the mackerel tend to move in quite close. I don't get to go out in summer often due to work.

Mate I often head out during the week on a self appointed RDO so if you are going feel free to Pm. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Willie said:


> Giblet
> 
> Gattekers can be quite productive at times, I've been lucky enough to score a few coral trout there and some good sized cod too. That said I've come home with nothing more often than not.
> Mate I am also in Scaryborough and tend to fish Hervey Bay often as I can. River Heads is good going as Bildad suggested (i think he knows this patch very well). Without wheels there are still plenty of options for you and with summer approaching I think the mackerel tend to move in quite close. I don't get to go out in summer often due to work.
> ...


Hit Gattickers on Monday Arvo, just testing out new camera setup, trolled up a few pike hung one of the smaller ones out the back as a livie nothing doing.
Come summer time I Hit River Heads all the time, only way to escape the dreaded Northerlies, it's very tide oriented though, I like to catch the smaller tides into the system trolling and then work the drains or structure I have noted at low tide. If you have sleeker Yaks than my beloved barge then South Head is the go as there is always good Salmon and Barra as well as Flathead and bream and everything else that swims in these parts.
For you Maryborough mob fishing the fresh at either Petrie Park or Teddingtons is pretty productive even if the catfish outnumber the bass 6 to 1.


----------

